

The Rise of Social Settings - rfawal
http://myjunto.com/the-rise-of-social-settings

======
rfawal
The next significant evolution in the way communities form online is well
under way, and it's clear that the focus is on settings: social behavior based
not on an ever-growing social graph, but on shared interests and actions at a
certain moment in time.

------
chigoodrich
What? Bauild social media around time, place and context? Oh. Good idea!

